# Check engine light



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok I am finally getting around to putting on some kooks Lts.

But I have one concern regarding the mid pipes.

I know if you remove the cats the check engine light comes on but does that mean the car is going to make a beeping noise everytime I start the car?

For example when you need an oil change or are low on fuel and it flashes on the digital message board/speedometer then beeps 3 or 4 times.

thanks for any help


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

vandersgoat said:


> Ok I am finally getting around to putting on some kooks Lts.
> 
> But I have one concern regarding the mid pipes.
> 
> I know if you remove the cats the check engine light comes on but does that mean the car is going to make a beeping noise everytime I start the car?


Nope. All you'll have is the little amber engine lamp on your insturment cluster.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

In my opinion, you shouldn't install LT headers without also having a tune done... You GOAT will have other issues like running too rich, etc... So, if you decide to install LT's then get a tune and program out the O2 sensors... Your check engine light will not come on and your car will run at its best performance....

By the way, you will love your Kooks... I just had mine installed (and tuned) a couple days ago...


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Those look great! How do you like the sound with the x pipe. I am thinking of putting an x pipe on in place of the resonator. The rest of the exhaust will be stock for now.

Russ


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

i own the same headers also i see from the pics you have the same problem with the driver side plug wire rubbing and burnning i have the cat deletes with the magnaflow exhaust and the engine light came on i got it tuned and again the light came on i have come to the thought that i have a lazy o2 sensor i know this b/c i swaped them around and the messages said it was the oppisite bank i like the red finsh


----------

